# worms in emersed tank?



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

In my 6 gallon zappins stye emersed tank the stagnant water at the bottom has these white worms. they are super thin and i know for sure they aren't planaria... should i be concerned? 
I also noticed that there's this webby kind of thing growing on the side of the walls almost looks like snot or spider webs... it's either something to do with the worms or.... fungus?


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Planaria are flat and proportionally wide. If they're little thin things, it's more likely they're something like these guys. Probably good fish food. 

Photos would help with IDing the "spider web snot" stuff - can't really say what it might be without a visual reference.


----------

